# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Общедоступные ресурсы или Shared Resources

## Alhimik

В последнее время меня заинтересовала проблема расшаренных ресурсов. (То есть ресурсов для которых разрешен удаленный доступ) Порывшись в ней немного я обнаружил совсем неутешительные данные, на 50 пользователей сети приходится иногда до 3-10 человек у которых ресурсы расшарены, причем сами они об этом не подозревают.
Доступ к ресурсам открывают сами пользователи по незнанию, подсунутые им .bat файлы, или малварь.
А пароли очень у многих лежат в текстовых файликах на расшареных дисках, также открывается доступ к личной информации (напр. фотографии, видео и др.). 
Хотя и диск без важной информации к которому есть доступ очень прямая угроза безопасности ваших данных!
Так, что заходи и бери все, что твоей душе угодно  :Angry: 

Теперь о решении проблемы: (все действия выполнять от администратора)

1. Запускаем командную строку *Пуск - Выполнить,* вводим *cmd* и нажимаем на *Enter*
2. Выполняем команду *net share*
   Получаем подобный результат:
**************************************************
C:\Documents and Settings\AlcheMyst>net share

Общее имя   Ресурс                        Заметки

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IPC$                                         Удаленный IPC
D$           D:\                             Стандартный общий ресурс
C$           C:\                             Стандартный общий ресурс
F$           F:\                             Стандартный общий ресурс
ADMIN$       C:\WINDOWS                      Удаленный Admin
E$           E:\                             Стандартный общий ресурс
Example      D:/Example
Команда выполнена успешно.


C:\Documents and Settings\AlcheMyst>

**************************************************

Имена общих ресурсов, заканчивающиеся знаком $, не отображаются при удаленном обзоре, если верить Микрософту конечно.
ADMIN$ - папка с windows  
IPC$ - используется для авторизации
В данном примере команды только одна расшаренная папка - Example, расположенная на диске D:\

3. Для того что бы удалить расшаренный ресурс выполняем команду *net share имя ресурса /delete*

**************************************************  *
C:\Documents and Settings\AlcheMyst>net share Example /delete
Example успешно удален.


C:\Documents and Settings\AlcheMyst>net share

Общее имя   Ресурс                        Заметки

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IPC$                                         Удаленный IPC
D$           D:\                             Стандартный общий ресурс
F$           F:\                             Стандартный общий ресурс
ADMIN$       C:\WINDOWS                      Удаленный Admin
C$           C:\                             Стандартный общий ресурс
E$           E:\                             Стандартный общий ресурс
Команда выполнена успешно.


C:\Documents and Settings\AlcheMyst>

**************************************************  **

Видим, что расшаренная папка Example удалена из общего доступа. Просто так удалить "стандартные" ресурсы не получится, виндовс будет восстанавливать их при каждой перезагрузке. Но для доступа к ним нужны логин и пароль администратора, так что удалять их необязательно.

С Уважением, Алхимик

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

> на 50 пользователей сети приходится иногда до 3-10 человек у которых ресурсы расшарены, причем сами они об этом не подозревают.
> Доступ к ресурсам открывают сами пользователи по незнанию, подсунутые им .bat файлы, или малварь.


подозрительная какая-то статистика по юзерам запустившим батник :Smiley:

----------


## Alhimik

В смысле мало??  :Smiley: 
Народ же не помимает, что вместе с кряком к популярной программе им еще и батник к нему пришитый кидают.
У меня знакомый скачав кряк к программе расшарил себе диски. Вот и получается неутешительная статистика.
Антивирусы конечно такое соединение двух файлов заметят, но ведь на большинство кряком антивирь ругается и люди его просто отключают, а потом расшаренные компы.
А фриварным или лицензионным софтом пользуются не многие  :Sad:

----------


## priv8v

> У меня знакомый скачав кряк к программе расшарил себе диски. Вот и получается неутешительная статистика.


такой единственный случай в Вашей практике (наблюдение пришитого батника) это не показатель. мой опыт в этой сфере - также не показатель. 
В принципе, можно у Олега спросить насколько часто его кибер-системы натыкаются на батники, расшаривающие ресурсы, в каком-либо виде (хоть приклеенными, хоть отдельно, хоть это будут даже не батники, а просто трой будет что-то расшаривать...)
 :Smiley: 
просто батником что-то расшаривать у человека - смысла мало. нужно дополнительные функции задействовать - например отослать ip этого компьютера (не на деревню к дедушке ведь подключаться).

----------


## Alhimik

> У меня знакомый скачав кряк к программе расшарил себе диски. Вот и получается неутешительная статистика.


Я здесь немного не корректно выразился. Такая статистика была получена путем собственноручного сканирования сети на общедоступные ресурсы.




> просто батником что-то расшаривать у человека - смысла мало. нужно дополнительные функции задействовать - например отослать ip этого компьютера (не на деревню к дедушке ведь подключаться).


А есть ли разница чем расшаривать ресурсы. Батник или троян? Ведь итог то все равно один. На одном из форумов +18 есть тема, человек делится софтом и диапазонами ip, на пальцах объясняя как искать, как качать, и методами соц инженерии как подсунуть под видом безобидного приложения бат-файл расшаривающий ресурсы. Правда при этом он призывает тащить только приватное фото и не трогать пароли и прочее  :Smiley: , только вот кто его слушать будет.

И еще раз повторюсь, расшаренные ресурсы получаются в любом случае, бат файл это был, или троян. И дырка в безопасности все равно есть.

А найти ненормальных, которые сканят сеть одного из городов можно, у большинства безлимитный интернет, а получить приватные фотографии, стащить пароли и другую информацию, даже просто подменить картинку на рабочем столе на что-нибудь непотребное тянет многих.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*

Никто не подскажет как можно сообщить о расшаренных ресурсах человеку?
Вроде надо, а как не знаю, светить себя как-то неохота. Мало кому понравится, что в его данных кто-то рылся.

----------


## priv8v

> И еще раз повторюсь, расшаренные ресурсы получаются в любом случае, бат файл это был, или троян. И дырка в безопасности все равно есть.


с этим никто не спорит. разумеется результат будет тем же и от cmd.exe (т.е от команд батника) и от вызова API-функций на нормальном языке программирования...

Кстати, я у Олега попросил дать статистику по количеству вредоносного ПО, которое расшаривает какие-либо ресурсы на компьютере. 
Вот эта статистика:



> менее сотой доли процента от общего количества


 :Smiley:

----------


## Alhimik

Такая статистика радует конечно.
Но вот сканирую, нахожу компы с расшаренными жесткими. Чем расшаривали я не знаю конечно  :Smiley:  может сам, когда использовал dc++, может товарищ помог.
Ладно, на статистике зацикливатся не буду, скорее всего она намного меньше, а мне просто везло на расшаренные компы  :Smiley: 
Подскажите лучше как сообщить тем у кого ресурсы расшарены.

----------


## taloran

> Просто так удалить "стандартные" ресурсы не получится, виндовс будет восстанавливать их при каждой перезагрузке.


Получится, реестр ведь есть. Только не до конца. 
Заодно  обрубить NetBios и всё с ним связанное.




> а получить приватные фотографии, стащить пароли и другую информацию, даже просто подменить картинку на рабочем столе на что-нибудь непотребное тянет многих.


В погоне за подобными  художествами большая их часть сама напорется на то, за что борется  Ботнетам же нужно расширяться за счёт всех, а не только самых неискушённых )))




> Никто не подскажет как можно сообщить о расшаренных ресурсах человеку?
> Вроде надо, а как не знаю, светить себя как-то неохота. Мало кому понравится, что в его данных кто-то рылся.


Угораздило же вас ставить перед собой дилемму, которой не было  Придумайте сказку о злой малваре, сошлитесь на актуальность  со злободневностью и приведите какую-нить статью по  поводу расшаренного 
Ну а там определитесь  уже конкретнее, если будет проявлен встречный интерес...

----------


## GumZoom

Товарищи, а что нужно что бы эти самые общие сетевые ресурсы увидеть по сети. Только что поставил на две машины XP_Sp3 обе нормально работают в расшаренных папках, но C$ открывать не хочет, просит пороль :Sad:  Что можно сделать?

----------


## Torvic99

> XP_Sp3 обе нормально работают в расшаренных папках, но C$ открывать не хочет, просит пороль Что можно сделать?


Это административные шары- нужно быть на удаленном компе с правами админа и пароль не должен быть пустой.

----------


## GumZoom

Так... Поменял настройки в ГП, все ок, все работает, на административные ресурсы я попадаю под логином и парлем администратора. Теперь другая головная боль, после подключения принтера на один из компьютеров, выделил его в общий доступ... После создал на обоих компьютерах ограниченные учетные записи, для пользователей. Принтер не печатает :Sad:  до тех пор пока с отсылающей документ машины не зайду с логином на принимающую документ машину... После этого печать работает... После перезагрузки все возвращается на исходную :Sad:  Как избавиться??? Опять лезть в политики???

----------


## agent_smith

Я может чего то не допонимаю,но не проще всех этих выше приведенных манипуляций с командной строкой,просто в управлении службами отключить службу "сервер",тем самым блокируя все расшареные пути.Ну или любителям командной строки "net stop server"

----------

